# Anyone know what kind of speakers these are?



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Have the opportunity to buy these cheap but I don't know what model they are or if they are any good. All I can see from the pics is that they are definitive.

Any help would be great!

Thanks

Sean


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

SeanMc said:


> Have the opportunity to buy these cheap but I don't know what model they are or if they are any good. All I can see from the pics is that they are definitive.
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> ...


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

you should ask the guy selling them?? How much is cheap might narrow it down a bit
And what website


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitive Technology. Certainly one of the top tier speaker manufacturer. Hard to tell but looks like their BP series, possibly BP6B. Retail for around $400 each new.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

yoda13 said:


> Definitive Technology. Certainly one of the top tier speaker manufacturer. Hard to tell but looks like their BP series, possibly BP6B. Retail for around $400 each new.


Thanks looking at the bp6b online it looks to be right. The dude selling has no idea about speakers and he's selling them from an antique store for 50 bucks. Are they worth it? Are definitive tech speakers any good?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

If indeed those are the correct speakers for 50 dollars they could be nice starters until later down the road.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

JQueen said:


> If indeed those are the correct speakers for 50 dollars they could be nice starters until later down the road.


Thank you. I'm looking for decent starters right now until I can muster up the cash for b&w 683's


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fitty bucks for both?!, Good Lord, they better be in your posession by now. If they are indeed BP6Bs, it's an investment, literally!.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> Fitty bucks for both?!, Good Lord, they better be in your posession by now. If they are indeed BP6Bs, it's an investment, literally!.


+1 - for $50, they are a good investment. Just make sure he either hooks them up to allow you to hear them or lets you bring them back if he does not have the ability.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> +1 - for $50, they are a good investment. Just make sure he either hooks them up to allow you to hear them or lets you bring them back if he does not have the ability.


 I sat on it too long someone bought them already... Stinks...


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

SeanMc said:


> I sat on it too long someone bought them already... Stinks...


 If you still need a pair of budget book shelf speakers look(google) around for the older pioneer (jones) speakers. I think the model was SP-BS21 or something like that. They recently introduced a newer version(BP22) and the 21s were like $60-75(pair). If you can find a pair, I bet you'd prefer them over those other speakers anyway..

Tom V.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks man ill look them up.


----------

